# Free pattern for a basic dress form you can make at home.



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

This site I found has a creator who makes bustiers. However I made this form and am finishing it today for my basic sewing needs with regular clothing. I think that it is a great basic pattern that you can alter to fit you and makes altering or sewing your own clothes way easier! I am using materials I have here already.,

Here is what hers looks like but mine will be a cotton cover with polka dots as I had a very thick partial bolt someone gave me last year..Lol I will add a stand to mine later on.










Here is the site with the free pattern. When cutting out the pattern, please check your measurements and then her measurements prior to in order to figure out how much to add or trim off each piece. Remember to add 1/4 seam allowance to all pieces which means to trace your pattern adding that 1/4 inch border outside of your pattern pieces

http://www.timelace-studio.com/pattern-mannique/


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I once made a dress form from duct tape and a white t-shirt.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Well technically I didmt make it. My exboyfriend did. He had to wrap the duct tape around me.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

dmm1976 said:


> Well technically I didmt make it. My exboyfriend did. He had to wrap the duct tape around me.


Those can work very well and I saw them on youtube. When you make one with cloth, stuff it with a tube or wood inside to support it with stuffing...they come out very cool and tend to last many years. Cloth is very forgiving of pins and I was thinking duct tape would maybe not be? Duct tape certainly works in a pinch if you want one fast but I wonder how long it lasts and if it held its shape well?


----------

